# 8V digifant II TURBO!



## QWK HARE (May 13, 2005)

Hey, I had a question for the 8V guru's on this site. A buddy of mine wants to Turbo his 8v digifant II motor and install it into a MK1 cabby! other then just bolting on a kit.. he was wondering is there a better head to swap?( example. G60 head etc) should he do rods? can he get the digi computer chipped for boost? any other suggestions will be apreciated he's thinking of running no more then 15psi turbo size i do not know but it's small..like a K26 i think...and injectors will be upgraded. thanks in advance for all help and suggestion.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 8V digifant II TURBO! (QWK HARE)*

I don't even know where to start.....*sigh*
Digi2 HATES boost. Even in small doses, and 15psi is not a small dose.
If that's what he's planning on running, and he wants it to run correctly and for any decent period of time without grenading, i HIGHLY suggest looking into standalone engine management. My knowledge of Digi1 isn't that great, but i'm sure that someone out there has a chip that can be burnt for it, but with the time and $ you'd have spent doing digi1, you might as well have gone standalone.
It seems everyone that I've talked to about going from a NA motor to FI and digi1 to standalone the gereral conclusion has been that the digi1 step was a waste of time.


----------



## QWK HARE (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 8V digifant II TURBO! (secondgen)*

thanks for the 8v knowledge anyone else know anything else that can help my friend?


----------



## mgordon (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: 8V digifant II TURBO! (QWK HARE)*

MegaSquirt...


----------



## JettaGTI_UK (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: 8V digifant II TURBO! (mgordon)*

Put a jh on carbs in and leave it alone. Its not worth the money and time.


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: 8V digifant II TURBO! (JettaGTI_UK)*

a jh on carbs is not a good dailydriver. Ive driven enough to know.


----------



## JettaGTI_UK (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: 8V digifant II TURBO! (epjetta)*

But its soooo fun. I had a 90 jetta, and i was going to use a jh head on a 3a block with a decent size cam, after all my research it looked like the best all around option, so good luck, and i hope he gets the performance he wants.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

is here someone who drive a Turboset on a Mk2 Gti PF Engine?? i have heared that only one Tuner in the USA or Canada sells these setup.. can someone helps with a link and pics of a engine like that??


----------



## slopoke (Dec 17, 2005)

I have 84 GTI CIS original injection, ABA long block, ATP exhaust manifold with a T3 from a 97 saab 900 16v. 10 PSI boost retard canister on the distributor and MSD digital 6 flawless daily driver. Dont waste your time with the digi 2 CIS works perfectly in top working order


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 8V digifant II TURBO! (QWK HARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QWK HARE* »_Hey, I had a question for the 8V guru's on this site. A buddy of mine wants to Turbo his 8v digifant II motor and install it into a MK1 cabby! other then just bolting on a kit.. he was wondering is there a better head to swap?( example. G60 head etc) should he do rods? can he get the digi computer chipped for boost? any other suggestions will be apreciated he's thinking of running no more then 15psi turbo size i do not know but it's small..like a K26 i think...and injectors will be upgraded. thanks in advance for all help and suggestion.

Its impossibile to turbo a Digi II. The MAF hates boost and the compression is too high.
What you want to do here is swap a g-60 block and the g-60 Digi I management. Then you will be able to turbo.


----------

